# Keine 1920x1080 mit NHL 09 möglich?



## maikwars (20. April 2010)

*Keine 1920x1080 mit NHL 09 möglich?*

Hallo Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mir mal das NHL 09 zugelegt, was mich sehr enttäuscht, das das ganze  game zwar erstmal keine großen verbesserungen hatt, auch die  Menüsteuerung ist ein witz..aber das hauptproblem liegt bei der  Auflösung. Man kann nur eine max. mögliche Auflösung bei mir von  1600x1200 machen...darüber is nix möglich..nur ich hab einen Full HD  TFT...das sieht kacke aus wenn eine zu kleine Auflösung verwendet wird.  Gibts da möglichkeiten das anzupassen. Config. hab ich schon gesucht  aber nix gefunden....danke für Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boerigard (20. April 2010)

*AW: Keine 1920x1080 mit NHL 09 möglich?*

Zu NHL 09 lässt sich nich viel finden, aber zum Vorgänger NHL 08. 
Widescreen Gaming Forum • View topic - Widescreen resolutions in NHL 08 (well, kind of at least)
Ich nehme an, dass sie die Engine nicht verändert haben und dh. auch NHL 09 erkennt keine Auflösungen über 1600x1200.
Unter dem obigen Link findest du ein paar Versuche von Usern dem Spiel höhere Auflösungen beizubringen, mit der Erkenntnis, dass ein Bildschirmfüllender 1080p-Betrieb nicht möglich ist. Aber man schafft wohl wenigstens ein nicht verzerrtes Bild mit schwarzen Rändern.
Tja, leider Pech, EA hatte ihre Sportserien aufm PC schon lange aufgegeben.


----------

